# Do You Ever Cheer for the Bad Guys in Films/books?



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

If, and only if, the villain is a good villain. Not those duds who give out their whole masterplan at the end of the novel, only to be killed by the hero while they're waxing poetically on what a great villain they are. (How's that for irony?) I like villains who are manipulative and just pure evil. Of course, the ones with good backstories are nice too. Most heroes annoy me though. "Lalala...I'm just strong and handsome and I'm going to save the world. Yay me!"

My favourites, however, are the anti heroes. The mysterious guy, whom you don't know if he's good or evil.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the villians in movies and books gives me someone else to root for besides the goody goodies.


----------



## alternatehero (Jan 3, 2011)

Of course unless they try to make them sympathetic.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, because no good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

Ever since I was little and saw The Lion King for the first time and fell inlove with Scar.... ever since... been a Villian fanatic <3


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

MCRTS said:


> I like villains who are manipulative and just pure evil. Of course, the ones with good backstories are nice too. Most heroes annoy me though. "Lalala...I'm just strong and handsome and I'm going to save the world. Yay me!" My favourites, however, are the anti heroes. The mysterious guy, whom you don't know if he's good or evil.


YESSSSSS!!!! <3 Love!


----------

